
undocumented “ultravisor” mode in POWER9 CPUs raises security concerns - justinjlynn
https://twitter.com/justinrwlynn/status/953157546977591296
======
justinjlynn
This is pending official confirmation from IBM that the feature is enabled and
accessible to openPOWER chips.

